# Solved: Message stuck in Outbox -- MS Outlook 2007 -- how to delete



## StopGrowingOlder (Jul 13, 2009)

I have a big email stuck in my outbox and i cannot for the life of me figure out how to delete it? Everything i read on the net has to do with 2003 or older not 2007.

Can someone help me delete this outgoing email that is way too big?

Tks

SGO


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *StopGrowingOlder*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Place Outlook 2007 in Work Offline mode:
File > Work Offline
Close Outlook 2007, wait about a minute for Outlook 2007 to fully close.
Restart Outlook 2007.
Immediately access the Outbox folder and attempt to delete the message. If that fails, leave Outlook 2007 in Work Offline mode (there should be a check mark beside Work Offline).​Close Outlook 2007, restart the computer, start Outlook 2007 and attempt to delete the message in the Outbox again.

Let us know if that works for you or not.


----------



## StopGrowingOlder (Jul 13, 2009)

I tried your suggestion and it did not work. In outlook 2007 i cannot find anywhere to -- work offline --- when i click on file there is nothing that says this.... what else can i do?


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

When you click the *File* command you don't see a menu like this:?










If not, please post a screen shot of what you see.

.


----------



## StopGrowingOlder (Jul 13, 2009)

OK got it and now it is fixed -- thanks for your help....

Collin


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Thanks for posting back with your results.


----------

